# 1st cycle test and tbol



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

hi, i was going to wait until the end of my pct to post up a review of my cycle but decided to log it now

age 31, training on and off since i was 23. 6 foot, 14 stone 12. no idea on body fat% but high %

im not calorie counting but im eating more than usual for sure, just eating as much as i can with plenty of carbs and protein

my first ever cycle as follows

week 1 - 10 500mg test e 1 2ml jab a week (britishdragon.eu)

week 5 - 10 half a ml of tren a 75mg per ml eod (britishdragon.eu)

week 1 - 2 70mg tbol per day (veyron)

week 3 - 4 80mg tbol per day

week 3 - 12 1000iu a week 1 shot

week 12 - 16 PCT

i have adex (veyron) also. i was going to take it at 0.5mg per day but havent started yet. im thinking i'll wait to see if i bloat bad or get signs of gyno. as its my first ycle i dont know if im gyno prone.

PCT

clomid 100/50/50/50

nolva 20/20/20/20

my workouts will be stronglifts 5x5 3days a week with a forth day added in for some isolations

before










before










after










before










after










before using feurza










4 weeks after feruza










before using feurza










4 weeks after feurza










sorry about the pictures they are the best i could do by myself. i couldnt ask the wife as she didnt know i was taking gear

i also needed the flash on as i needed the blinds closed because the neighbours could easily see in and might think im some sort of weirdo!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

saturday 21st july

had first jab on saturday in right quad, 2ml. the first 2 attempts got pretty stingy before i got the needle in deep enough. 3rd attempt was as sweet as a nut. needle glided in, i aspirated, injected slowly and withdrew, job done. now monday still no pip:thumb:

saturday evening i felt like a slight head cold was coming on but woke up on sunday feeling fine so not sure if it was anything to do with the test. either way it was no big deal


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

started tbol today, i had 4 tabs with my breakfast and 3 after work and before training.

training was

squats - 75kg x 5..... 75 x 5..... 75 x 5..... 75 x 5..... 75 x 7

b/b bench press - 55kg x 5 x 5

b/b bent over row - 67.5k....., 67.5 x 5..... 67.5 x 5..... 67.5 x 5..... 67.5 x 8

tricep pull down - 20kg x 12... 25kg x 8... 20kg x 7

far from great lifts, i never was the strongest. i could up the squat and bent over row but i wont as i should be increasing the weight by 2.5kg each workout


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 5

squats - 77.5kg x 5....... 77.5 x 5........, 77.5 x 5,........ 77.5 x 5,........ 77.5 x 10

b/b shoulder press - 40kg x 5......40 x 5.......40 x 5......40 x 5.......40 x 10

deadlift - 60kg x 5 x 1 set

possibly too early for any sides so nothing to report yet

think its safe to day first jab pip free, still no pip


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

hi be interesting to see how you get on. subbed, will you be adding progress pics?


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

good luck, add some progress pics though


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks lads. i tried to take before pictures but they turned out bad, i'll have to try again. i couldnt ask the wife to take them as she didnt want to know if and when i was taking steroids


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

on a side note, i took 0.5mg adex today and will continue that dose every day throughout cycle unless the dosage needs adjusting

i thought id start adex now to hopefully prevent alot of water retension, thats if i got it but decided i want to minimize the chances

also done some bicep and traps isolations today.

single hand curls - 15kg x 5....12.5kg x 8.....10kg x 10.....7.5kg x 12.....5kg x 10

b/b shrugs - 50kg x 10..... 45kg x 10.....42.5kg x 10.....40kg x 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 7

40mg t/bol am

30mg t/bol pm

training was good. bench press felt a little easier than when i tried the same weight before my holiday.

not sure if its just coincidence or tbol starting to work, its only day 5 on tbol.

ive also noticed ive gotten a few more spots on my head and face than usual. again this could just be coincidence

training

squats - 80kg x 5.....80kg x 5..... 80kg x 5.....80kg x 5..... 80kg x 10

b/b bench press - 57.5kg x 5.....57.5kg x 5.....57.5kg x 5.....57.5kg x 5.....57.5kg x 8

b/b bent over row - 70kg x 6..... 70kg x 7..... 70kg x 7.....70kg x 7.....70kg x 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 8

just done 2nd injection in left quad. 1 attempt this time.

i notice several spots on the inside of my legs so im begining to think the spots are test related but im not sure how soon after your 1st injection it can bring out spots.

im actually starting to hope it is test related as at least i'll know the gear is not bunk

im looking forward to next week to see if i notice any lifts getting easier with strength hopefully rising


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

No pain yet, hopefully another pip free injection


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 10 (yesterday)

no pip from saturdays injection

i noticed a mark on jab spot on sunday but its been confirmed its nothing to worry about. ive attatched the photo to compare if anybody comes across it on their 1st cycle

im obviously retaining alot of water as my weight is now 15 stone 8lb, up 10lb. so i might increase adex to 1mg in a few days if water retention does not subside

training

squat - 82.5 x 5.....82.5 x 5.....82.5 x 5.....82.5 x 5.....82.5 x 10

b/b shoulder press - 42.5 x 5.....42.5 x 7.....42.5 x 7.....42.5 x 7.....45 x 10

deadlift - 65 x 5

i feel as if strength is up, my mate and i were always very similar in strength, but now im able to do extra reps and even increase weight but my mate is finding it hard to keep up. infact he isnt. he is doing less reps. where im eager to add more weight hes not. so thats a good sign


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 12

i dont know if its the gear or the extra food but my strength is increasing. im also still holding quite a bit of water still so i think i'll increase adex to 1mg per day very soon

lower back has been sore all week so it could be the tbol doing this, hopefully:thumb: if it is atleast its not bunk

training today

squats - 85kg x 6.....85 x 6.....85 x 6.....85 x 10..... 85 x 10

b/b bench press - 60 x 5.....60 x 5.....60 x 5.....60 x 5.....60 x 10 (i really struggled to get the last 1 out)

bent over row - 72.5 x 7....72.5 x 7.....72.5 x 7.....72.5 x7.....72.5 x 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 15

missed trainning yesterday, did it today

3rd test injection today also. worst one yet. no blood when i aspirated but the needle was full of blood when i took it out after injecting. ive been luck to have no pip from the 1st two jabs but i dont think i'll be as lucky this time.

upped tbol to 80mg today

also had 1st hcg injection today. 1000iu

training

squats - 87.5 x 5.....87.5 x 5.....87.5 x 10.....87.5 x 12.....90 x 15.....100 x 10

b/b shoulder press - 45 x 5.....45 x 7.....45 x 8.....45 x 10.....47.5 x 8.....50 x 5

deadlift - 70 x 5.....80 x 5


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 16

weighed myself this morning

15st 8 1/2 lbs

so weight seems to have steadied, so instead of upping the adex im going to lower it. 0.5 eod it will be now and i'll wait and see how that goes.

it must just take a while for the adex to work fully


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 17

i noticed when walking at a fast pace to my car at work i got calf pumps. ive also been getting alot of lower back pumps too. so the tbol is gtg. strength has been rising nicely but i'll know more when i do my training soon


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 17

back pumps really uncomfortable picking up the dog sh1t there now lol

training

squats - 87.5kg x 5.....97.5 x 5.....100 x 5.....102.5 x 5.....105 x 10

b/b bench press - 62.5 x 5 for 4 sets.....65 x 7

b/b bent over row - 75 x 5 for 4 sets.....75x8

i added in some incline fly's and b/b curls


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Day 18

This morning I decided to up adex to 1mg per day as I've been feeling knackered from the start of the cycle. I'm still holding water too.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Day 19

Training

My back was really sore today. I'm not sure if it was bad pumps or just usual lower back pain. I didn't want to push the squats too much because of my back

Squats - 100kg x 5.....102.5kg x 5 x 4 sets

B/B over head press - 47.5kg x 5 x 4 sets..... 47.5 x 8

Deadlift - 75kg x 5 x 1 set

My legs don't seem to be getting the rest they need as they seem to be sore just about every day of the week. Not sure whether to cut squats down to twice a week


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 21

still feel knackered all the time but when i train its not a problem. i do aim for 7/8 hours sleep a night and i do get it most of the time. theres also plenty of carbs in my diet

i also dropped adex back down to 0.5mg per day as my joints (shoulders especially) were drying out and cracking alot. ive read adex to high can cause this

training

squats - 100kg x 5.....105 x5.....105 x 5.....105 x 5.....105 x10

b/b bench press - 65kg x 5.....65 x 5.....65 x 5.....65 x 7.....65 x 9

b/b bent over row - 77.5kg x5 x3.....77.5 x 8 x 2

so far definately happy with strenght progress


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 22

weight as of this morning 16 stone 1 1/2 lbs

4th jab of 2ml test e into left quad. the left quad so far has been easier to do than the right. think i nicked a nerve as i got a slght twitch near where i was injecting but nothing major or enough to worry about jabbing next time.

im toying with the idea of trying to jab my glute next week instead of right quad. might try lying down to do it.

also had 2nd jab to 1000iu hcg sub q


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> day 22
> 
> weight as of this morning 16 stone 1 1/2 lbs
> 
> ...


My testies are allready shrivled like raisins so i don`t bother with HCG :lol: But Jabbing the glute is the safest place to jab easy just lay down doing it i stand up doing it, but laying down think will be better if your abit squeemish


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry about the late reply, i rarely check this as i dont really expect any replies lol. i wouldnt be squeemish mate, i could stick the needle in ok its just the aspiration i think would be difficult to say the least. do you aspirate when doing glutes mate?


----------



## Awkward (Jul 8, 2012)

Ye quite thread really, makes a change as it's usually full of people licking each others ****.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Awkward said:


> Ye quite thread really, makes a change as it's usually full of people licking each others ****.


i'll be honest mate, i really cant comment on that as i havent read much journals but alot of people on here do know what they are talking about.

i only really made this journal for people ready to do their first cycle that come across this thread


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ Like me :thumb:

Im on a 10 week cycle of test e 600mg pw with tbol kickstart. Only had my second injection today. No negatives to report other than annoying heartburn and back pumps due to the tbol. Will buy some taurine for the back pumps and see if Tesco do an own brand type gaviscon thing for heartburn.

Will be following this thread mate! Subbed! Any progress pics yet?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 24

still no sides from the test, i just hope da fcuk its not bunk!! i should know it my lifts start declining after tbol is finished

im not expecting to feel anything "kick in" but was expecting more spots than usual and being i already have oily skin i thought the test would have aggravated it more

still happy with training, going well for me so far

training

squats - 90kg x 5 for a warm up.....107.5kg x 5 x 3.....107.5 x 10.....110 x 10

b/b shoulder press - 30kg x 5 for a warm up.....50kg x 5 x 4.....50kg x 9

deadlift - 80kg x 5 x 2

im still struggling at night to eat my peanuts and milk but im managing. i thought it would have got easier by now


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ShaneB said:


> ^^ Like me :thumb:
> 
> Im on a 10 week cycle of test e 600mg pw with tbol kickstart. Only had my second injection today. No negatives to report other than annoying heartburn and back pumps due to the tbol. Will buy some taurine for the back pumps and see if Tesco do an own brand type gaviscon thing for heartburn.
> 
> Will be following this thread mate! Subbed! Any progress pics yet?


Sorry mate, I didn't see this post. No update pictures yet, my belly is huge! Like I'm ready to drop twins. I didn't take good pictures at the start but I will upload soon enough hopefully

Good luck with your cycle mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Day 26

As in my previous post my belly is huge. Hopefully it will be alot of water swelling it too.

I still feel tired all the time so from tomorrow morning I'm going to try 1mg Adex again

Training

Squats - 90kg x 5 warm up..... 110 x 5.....110 x 5.....110 x 8.....110 x 8.....115 x 8

B/B bench press - 60kg x 5 (accident, wrong weight)..... 67.5kg x 5 x 4.... 67.5 x 7

B/B row - 80kg x 5 x 4....80kg x 7


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Interesting thread mate as my next cycle is test at 1g weekly and tbol at 80mgs a day and also for using adex at 1mg.When you say your doing 2ml of test what mg/ml is the test?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

250mg mate

Good luck with your cycle


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I wouldnt care how big my belly got mate. Bulk and then cut once your cycles done! Thats my plan anyway...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol exactly mate. That's the plan 

Maybe even throw another bulk in before I cut, undecided yet.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

subbed (better late than never)

Good luck with this mate, you appear to be enjoying some good strength gains :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks mate. I'm very happy with strength mate. It might be going up to quickly. My shoulders and legs are finding it hard to keep up with the strength gains. I'm thinking of cutting the squats down to twice a week


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Day 28

Weights are starting to feel heavier. There won't be any more jumping weights, i'll be sticking to 2.5kg rises where possible

Training

Squats - 115kg x 5 x 4.....115 x 10

B/B over head press - 52.5kg x 5 x 4..... 52.5 x 10

Deadlift - 82.5 x 5 x 2


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Get that deadlift up buddy that should be heavier than your squats (unless there's a reason)

Other than that you seem to be liking this journey so far

If you can get your deads up your squats will get better also


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tips mate but unfortunately I have to go easy with the deadlifts because my lower back is very prone to injury. Since I have to take it slowly to try and build my back strength up.

You right though mate my deadlift is weak. Apart from that I'm happy with everything else. Though bench press is better than before I would like it to be a little better still


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

safc49 said:


> 250mg mate
> 
> Good luck with your cycle


Nice cycle you have going to mate.Think im going to keep the test at 800mgs rather than the 1g.Not looking forward to these back pumps much,,lol...definately getting taurine next.I have heard great reports about the t-bol so looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Nice cycle you have going to mate.Think im going to keep the test at 800mgs rather than the 1g.Not looking forward to these back pumps much,,lol...definately getting taurine next.I have heard great reports about the t-bol so looking forward to trying it out.


I was lucky enough mate to be fair. Although the back pumps were sore and constant they weren't bad enough to stop me training. I would recommend taurine though.

:thumb:

I just compared the back pumps to when I did my back in, so it felt like I was getting off easy. I would definitely do tbol again and if the stuff I've used is crap then good tbol would be great!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

safc49 said:


> I was lucky enough mate to be fair. Although the back pumps were sore and constant they weren't bad enough to stop me training. I would recommend taurine though.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I just compared the back pumps to when I did my back in, so it felt like I was getting off easy. I would definitely do tbol again and if the stuff I've used is crap then good tbol would be great!


That good to know mate,,,im looking forward to hitting this t-bol,,roll on september,,,lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> That good to know mate,,,im looking forward to hitting this t-bol,,roll on september,,,lol


Enjoy mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 29

did 5th jab in right quad. fcuk this is getting annoying! really uncomfortable again!

i tries a 1 inch orange this time but still no better, sore and uncomfortable. ive done 2 jabs in my left quad no problems but the right is proving difficult

i lay down to see if i thought i could do my glute but it still seemed very awkward. i wouldnt even know who to ask to jab me there

awell, i'll just keep cracking on :thumbup1:


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> day 10 (yesterday)
> 
> no pip from saturdays injection
> 
> ...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

it wasnt sore at all, it was only a bit of blood i think under the skin. it went away after a few days


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

At a guess I would put this down to, the more confident you are the more relaxed you are the easier it is, sadly the reverse is also true and the more concerned you are......

You know where and how or you would not be so successfully jabbing your left quad, so warm your oil, clean your injection site, take deep breaths, relax and administer following correct procedures. :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks mate, its weird how one side is good and the other is crap. i was more worried about my left quad being right handed. maybe im just a dumbass

:stupid:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate the first time I jabbed I was so scared I had hot flushes and felt faint. Its like everything else the more you do it the easier it is to do and the more blase you become


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate the first time I jabbed I was so scared I had hot flushes and felt faint. Its like everything else *the more you do it the easier it is* to do and the more blase you become


sounds good mate :thumbup1: thanks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 30

i forgot hcg shot yesterday so i did it today, hopefully it wont really matter much

i'll try to remember to weigh myself tomorrow morning but to be honest im not really interested in what the scales say which is why i havent weighed myself too often


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i forgot to say, i measured my arm yesterday. it was 14 3/4inch relaxed and 16 1/4inch tensed.

im not really doing any direct arm work but thought it would be interesting to see if i can add 1/4inch or 1/2inch to it with this work out

though it has grown a bit now though so maybe not too much growing left in it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 31

took the last tbol today. i forgot to take the 2nd 40mg tbol on saturday afternoon/evening so took them today before training

i did the squats differently today as my knees are starting to feel the weight

training

squats - 87.5kg x 8.....100 x 8.....110 x 8.....115 x 8.....120 x 8

b/b bench press - 70kg x 5 x 4.....70kg x 7

b/b bent over row - 82.5kg x 5 x 4.....82.5kg x 7

wide grip lat pull down - 45kg x 12.....47.5kg x 10.....50kg x 7

2 hand cable curls (strict form) - 20kg x 15.....20kg x 13.....20kg x 12

im pleased with bench press as it is not my favourite or strongest exercise. 70kg was my previous best lift (1 or 2 reps) before i got injured. i have now bypassed it with over 5 weeks left to go


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looking good :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> looking good :thumb:


thanks mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

a little late but heres a couple of photos taken today before training. its pretty obvious i need to lose fat but i aint worried about that yet. im not looking alot of mass either so maybe next cycle i'll cut


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

oh and excuse the hair, that needs to go on a cut too


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 33

found the shoulder press hard today, unless the test gives me more strength im not sure i'll be able to hit my personal target of 70kg. my shoulder joints were a little sore during and after lifting

squat - 100kg x 5.....110kg x 8.....115kg x 10.....120kg x 10.....125kg x 8

b/b shoulder press - 55kg x 5 x 4.....55kg x 7

deadlift - 85kg x 5 x 2

y

so far my back has coped fine with deadlifts so hopefully i can add a good few kilo to it. i'd be very happy if i can get to 120kg


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

im seriously considering dnp after pct. im not looking to carry a lot of mass so i might end up cutting for a while to see where im at. my wife has already called me "ugly" and "too big" :angry: but i have alot of water and fat weight to lose


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i just seen self taken videos on another thread to check his form. this has made me think of doing this myself as ive really only taught myself how to lift weights so god know how badly im doing it. if its wrong i will have the rest of my cycle left to benefit atleast


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> i just seen self taken videos on another thread to check his form. this has made me think of doing this myself as ive really only taught myself how to lift weights so god know how badly im doing it. if its wrong i will have the rest of my cycle left to benefit atleast


Great idea :thumb:

Videos help and people here are great, I have always had encouragement and constructive criticism when ever I post them


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Great idea :thumb:
> 
> Videos help and people here are great, I have always had encouragement and constructive criticism when ever I post them


yeah it sounds good mate. i thinking im doing everything right or at least not too far from it where as i could be doing everything wrong


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i posted some videos of my squat and bench press here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/191736-hows-my-form-videos.html


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

first of all mate the whole point of having a power cage is you workout in it so that it can protect you, especially when squatting.

second more people get hurt doing the bench at home than another exercises so please do not use the collars. without the collar if you get stuck you can tilt the bar and dump the weights but with them on you will be stuck.

The biggest tip I can give you is to go lower on your squat, your hips should at least be level with your knees.

reps for posting videos


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reps mate and more importantly the tips.

I used to work inside the cage until my mates started training with me so started doing the exercises outside so the spotters have more room. I also used weights I knew I could lift but also enough to make me work hard enough to show my form.

I'll lighten the weight to squat down more. Cheers for that

I really like the tip about bench pressing alone, not to use collars. I wouldn't have thought of that

Rep's back at ya mate. Thanks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> i posted some videos of my squat and bench press here
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/191736-hows-my-form-videos.html


Go @ss to the grass go as low as you can possibly go with squats dig deep ! You might not be able to take the same amount if weight but in the end your strength will improve greatly.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks mate but my body is getting old before its time lol. I used to go alot deeper but it wrecked my knees so I try to get to parallel now


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the reps :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 35

good and bad news

bad news - ive been doing my squats very poorly so have decided to scrap them from my workouts. i will keep trying with an empty bar untill i correct my form and become more flexible to get down low enough

good news - thanks to some folks on here ( too many for me to remember all the names, so i wont mention anyone incase i leave somebody out) they have pointed me in the right direction to get this sorted

im concentrating on bettering my form on the bench press also. infact all exercises from now on. form is more important than weight

training tonight excluding empty bar squats (which will still be included in every workout)

b/b bench press - 60kg x 5.....65kg x 6.....70kg x 5.....75 kg x 5 PB.....80KG X 1 NEW PB.....85KG X 1 NEW PB AGAIN!!!! :clap:

b/b bent over row (tried it a way i seen on youtube, dropped weight form form. a bit light though)

30kg x 10.....35kg x 10.....40kg x 10.....45 kg x 12


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats on your PB :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Congrats on your PB :bounce:


cheers mate.

really struggled with 85kg but just got there


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 92598


lol. i dont think theyd do mate, i think i need a petrol strimmer! the hair is rediculous lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 36

jabbed my right quad again today to see if changing position was any better. and it certainly was. i went higher and maybe more to the side of my leg. only problem was when withdrawing the needle i must have nicked a vein as some blood dribbled out and its still a bit sore but alot more comfortable than before

i also added in tren a 75mg per ml. im going to do half a ml eod for the last 5 weeks. a low dose to test the water. i had it from when i got my test and just couldnt resist leaving it knowing it was there

ive had no bad sides from the test and if i do get any bad sides from the tren at least its tren a and will be out of my system quickly


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> day 36
> 
> jabbed my right quad again today to see if changing position was any better. and it certainly was. i went higher and maybe more to the side of my leg. only problem was when withdrawing the needle i must have nicked a vein as some blood dribbled out and its still a bit sore but alot more comfortable than before
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

I've joined you. I also jabbed my right quad today. Day 1 of my journey

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160883-fat-flabby-49-fit-fabulous-50-pics.html page 57 if your interested


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

sound mate. good luck i'll look now

cheers


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

day 38

had 2nd jab of tren a. i used the right glute this time and i must say it was an absolute piece of p1ss. barely felt it after breaking the skin.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Been following this mate! I'm thinking of tren or deca for cycle number 2 (not even half way through this one!) so keep us updated!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

only have 1 vial of tren mate. my mate got me it when he was getting my test.

i just thought since i had no bad sides from the test id use the tren up to see if i get any bad sides for future use. its low dose, only about 150mg per week mate. but at least its a tester


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i might even do 3/4ml jabs which should lift it to just over 200mg p/w by my calculations

sweating like a wh0re in heat now, dont know if it anything to do with the tren. im in my boxers and my wife has her house coat on. though i think ive been feeling the heat more since starting the test


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Forgot to post training for yesterday

Squats- ultra light, learning correct form so will build up from her

20kg x 15.....22.5 x 15.....25 x 15

B/B shoulder press - 57.5kg x 5 x 5

Deadlift - 87.5kg x 5 x 2

Shoulder press I will start with 3 warm up sets and attempt 2 working sets from now on. 57.5kg was a bit of a shock to the muscles when I did the first set, muscles near sh1t themselves :scared:

Think I'll do same for bench press too.

Getting heavy now for 5 x 5

Also I'm going to carry on after the 10 weeks, maybe to at least 20. I'm going to begin cutting after the first 10 weeks if not before. I didn't think there would be much point coming off, doing pct then back on shortly after.

I have some peps and clen on the way to help with the cutting. I will try not to add in the clen until after about 10 weeks cutting. I don't want to use it too soon

I'm not sure of exact weight, I haven't weighed myself in a couple of weeks I think but im over 16 stone and I would like to finish up at around 14 stone.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Also I'm going to carry on after the 10 weeks, maybe to at least 20.


Your on week 5 aren't you? so that means another 15 weeks, don't know about you mate but I'm planning to have a drink or two over Christmas and thats only 16 weeks away, Just saying PCT over Christmas? :rolleye:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

safc49 said:


> i might even do 3/4ml jabs which should lift it to just over 200mg p/w by my calculations
> 
> sweating like a wh0re in heat now
> View attachment 92759
> , dont know if it anything to do with the tren. im in my boxers and my wife has her house coat on. though i think ive been feeling the heat more since starting the test


The sweating is the tren ok mate..lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your on week 5 aren't you? so that means another 15 weeks, don't know about you mate but I'm planning to have a drink or two over Christmas and thats only 16 weeks away, Just saying PCT over Christmas? :rolleye:


16 weeks to Christmas... Holy sh1t! Gonna have to work it out then. I might even start trying to cut a little from next week as size isn't really important to me. My main desire is to be lean. I'll have enough test to see me through to just after Christmas if I stretched it out but not sure I want to be on THAT long

Thanks alot for pointing that out mate... I wouldn't even have realised. I remember now to in one of your posts, you were starting earlier than planned to avoid pct at Christmas


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> i might even do 3/4ml jabs which should lift it to just over 200mg p/w by my calculations
> 
> sweating like a wh0re in heat now
> View attachment 92759
> , dont know if it anything to do with the tren. im in my boxers and my wife has her house coat on. though i think ive been feeling the heat more since starting the test


Deffo the Tren mate lol just think of poor me adding 500mg Tren enanthate to my next blast lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Day 40

3rd jab of tren. 3/4 of a ml. No sweating tonight though?? Don't like that, makes me worried that it's bunk

I've decided to do 300mg of test per week (after initial 10 weeks at 500mg)until a week or 2 after Christmas to avoid pct over the Christmas period. Or if I loose a good amount of fat soon enough I'll come off early enough to avoid Christmas pct

I might add in the clen earlier than planned to try and be totally finished by Christmas. Time will tell. Then I'll have enough test left to do another cut before the summer

Training

Squats- 22.5kg x 15..... 25kg x 15..... 27.5kg x 15

B/B bench press - 60kg x 8.....65kg x 6.....70kg x 5.....75kg x 5 x 2.... 80kg x. I..... 90kg x 1 PB. Tried 95kg but failed

B/B bent over row - concentrating on form - 50kg x 5..... 52.5kg x 8.....55kg x 8.....57.5kg x 8.....60kg x 8


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done on your PB :bounce:

Reped


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done on your PB :bounce:
> 
> Reped


Thanks mate. Delighted :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's your mobility now. Any improvement ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

it better mate, not perfect but better. i'll have to get another video up. even with the light weight my ar$e was sorer than when i used 120kg by getting down a bit further


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

just an update while im here too.

didnt train yesterday as it was captains day in our golf society so had a drink after. it was the last outing of the year so i intended to enjoy it. im going to leave training till monday as i know i cant give 100% today

im still thinking about what to do with the length of my cycle. im now thinking 15 weeks, cutting the last 5 then slowly cut after cycle. then come of for pct and a break then back on after christmas

sometime to cut again before so called summer comes in

i think this is more sensible than staying on for 20+ weeks on first cycle especially


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

You do know the risks of drinking on gear right?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

John506 said:


> You do know the risks of drinking on gear right?


Yep you risk lookin damn good when your drinking :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

You do know the risks of drinking on gear right?

Yes

I also know the risks of talking gear too


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Training today was tough. I'd lacked the energy I've had recently working out. Hope this is just a one off

Squat- 22.5kg x 15..... 25 x 15..... 27.5kg x 15

Bench press - 50kg x 7.....60kg x 5..... 65kg x 5..... 75kg x 5..... 77.5kg x 5

B/B bent over row - 55kg x 5..... 57.5kg x 5..... 60kg x 5..... 62.5kg x 5..... 65kg x 5

No longer taking the tren. All the frequent jabbing was a bit of a nuisance for all I would have gotten out of it......If anything

I also forgot to video the squat. I'll try again to remember on Wednesday or even tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I feel your pain. I hate it on days when you go lift and there just isn't any power in your body. Had that myself today


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I feel your pain. I hate it on days when you go lift and there just isn't any power in your body. Had that myself today


Not nice mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've decided to drop squats to twice a week as I think my knees could do with a bit of extra rest even with very little weight.

Training today was

B/B shoulder press - 40kg x 5 x 2..... 45 x 5 x 2 ..... 50 x 5 x 2..... 55kg x 5..... 60kg x 5............ (8 sets this time)

Cable raise (not sure of the name. It was for traps) - 10kg x 15..... 20kg x 8..... 25kg x 8

Deadlift - 90kg x 5 x 2

For me the weights are heavy now so I really like to build up to the target weight now. It's not as much of a shock as trying to lift it cold

Going to add some cardio next week as I plan to start trying to cut some fat for the duration of the cycle

I also plan to try and post what I eat and hopefully do a better 2nd half log


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I also squat a MAX of twice a week. I don't squat if I'm dead lifting, they are two of the most draining exercises you can do and I find that if I give my all in one I just don't have it in my for the other.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I also squat a MAX of twice a week. I don't squat if I'm dead lifting, they are two of the most draining exercises you can do and I find that if I give my all in one I just don't have it in my for the other.


think i'll do the same mate. no squats on deadlift day which means 1 week i'll squat twice the next i'll squat once

i did notice the deadlift tonight was easier but didnt know why. now i know :thumb: it still sent the pulse racing though


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

squats - 25kg x 15.....27.5kg x 15.....30kg x 15 (forgot about video again:cursing

bench press - 50kg x 5 x 2.....60 x 5..... 70 x 5.....80 x 4 FAILED to get 5 reps out. P1SSED AT THAT!!! a well, 2 more attempts before i have to drop the weight down.

barbell row - 60kg x 6.....62.5 x 5.....65 x 5.....70 x 5.....72.5 x 5

im not eating as much this last week or 2 and it shows (i feel it) when im training

i was set to start cutting but now im in 2 minds. the other being keep eating plenty and just clean my diet up as i dont like the feeling of my strength stalling. or worse decreasing so soon. :confused1:

either way i'll be cleaning my diet up but may keep calories high by adding good fats and cut down on the carbs. talk about confused:confused1: im not a very decisive person


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pussys !!!

Squat every session

Actually, when the weights get heavy, I do a heavy, medium and light day.

saf, you are squatting fcuk-all at the moment. EVERY SESSION


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate, heavy is a relative term, a weight that I strain to lift others throw up as warm up sets!

if safc49 is struggling he's struggling and if he's wussing out and not lifting to his ability then he's only cheating himself but I would always err on the side of caution.

Having said that, you haven't posted a work out since last Friday safc49, what you doing you lazy [email protected]


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, heavy is a relative term, a weight that I strain to lift others throw up as warm up sets!
> 
> if safc49 is struggling he's struggling and if he's wussing out and not lifting to his ability then he's only cheating himself but I would always err on the side of caution.
> 
> Having said that, you haven't posted a work out since last Friday safc49, what you doing you lazy [email protected]


Lol. I lost my phone on Saturday so I haven't got on here as much as I'd like. I received my new phone today so I will update tomorrow. No phone and the wife watching a tremendous amount of crap on the laptop isn't good:no:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Pussys !!!
> 
> Squat every session
> 
> ...


It's not the weight its the movement, my knees are constantly sore but hopefully will get better as they become more flexible


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> It's not the weight its the movement, my knees are constantly sore but hopefully will get better as they become more flexible


Fish oil mate, get it in ya


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

How much fish oil would you recommend mate? I'm building up some tins of mackerel for when I try to cut down on the carbs. Would they count, 1 or 2 a day I'll be having


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mostly I take the min of 3 a day.

If you do some research you wont have to look too hard to find those who take 10 - 20 a day!

depends on which fish oil tabs as to how much they will supplement your diet


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Mondays training

Squats - 27.5kg x 15.....30 x 15.....32.5 x 15

Overhead press - 40 x 5.....45 x 5....50 x 5.....55 x 5.....62.5 x 5

Dead lift - 70 x 5.....95 x 5.....95 x 5


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Today's training

Squats - 30 x 15......32.5 x 15 ..... 35 x 15

Bench press - 50 x 5..... 50 x 5..... 60 x 5..... 70 x 5..... 80 x 4 FAIL NO. 2. 1 try left before dropping weight by 10%

Bent over row - 60 x 5.....65 x 5..... 67.5 x 5.... 70 x 5..... 75 x 5

Also did 30 minutes on treadmill at 8kph for the first time in months


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Mondays training
> 
> Squats - 27.5kg x 15.....30 x 15.....32.5 x 15
> 
> ...


almost into triple digits on the dead lift :bounce:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool. I didn't realise I was. Writing it down still looks small being only 2 digits :thumb:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey mate. You still confused as to what to do with your cycle? If I were you, I'd run your test at the same dose until its gone, hit PCT, enjoy Christmas and then start a new cycle in the new year. That's my plan anyway! Don't over think things!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ShaneB said:


> Hey mate. You still confused as to what to do with your cycle? If I were you, I'd run your test at the same dose until its gone, hit PCT, enjoy Christmas and then start a new cycle in the new year. That's my plan anyway! Don't over think things!


the problem is i have 3 full vials left so dont want to stay on till thats finished lol

im going to do 600mg (the rest of my vials are 300mg p/ml) for a further 5 weeks or so then 300mg up to christmas then pct 2 or weeks after christmas


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Why not do one more vial for 5 weeks and save the other two for the next cycle? I don't see the point of cruising at 300mg just so you can use the vials up unless you get straight onto another cycle after the cruise.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

the only reason for the 300mg p/w is to begin cutting.......if i havent already started by week 15. then theres always the option to slowly cut natural after 15 weeks then onto a low dose of test after christmas sometime so i can cut a little harder as not to lose muscle

a do get what your saying mate. my only worry was cutting natural but i can do it slowly as not to lose muscle/much muscle

to be honest mate, i cut down eating a few weeks ago because i was never looking to get "big". lean has always been my goal and still is. so do you think it would be a good idea to go all out again until the end of pct for muscle gain, then cut?

if i do starti eating big again i might add in extra fats for cals as im carrying too much water and fat as it is


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

(diet was worse than usual today. i had a pack of jaffa cakes and 2 club biscuits before dinner time) tasty though 

NO SQUATS

over head press - 40 x 10.....50 x 8.....55 x 5.....60 x 3.....65 x 3 (target was 5, failed bad :cursing: )......40 x 15 (for punishment:devil2: it burned)

dead lift - 80 x 5.....100 x 5.....100 x7 (happy with that:clap

the over head press has been getting very difficult which is why i only did 3 reps with 60kg as i tried to save some strength for 65kg but it didnt work:no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Strongman diet


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

In my opinion, all out bulk to finish this cycle and PCT (which should take you until mid November if you do another 5 weeks) and then do a proper cutting cycle in the new year. If you're going to do something, do it properly. Yes staying on test will help you cut (obviously depending on diet) but it seems like a lot of hassle and doesnt seem like you will be getting the best out of your bulking cycle. It kind of sounds like your in two minds so your not achieving best bulking results or cutting results and therefore not getting the most out of your cycle.

Not sure if im explaining myself too well and im not trying to have a go or anything. What you are doing will work but I think if you have mixed objectives, and arent sure exactly what you want to achieve, it will lead to crappy results.

Do some research into recomp cycles if you dont want to do bulk/cut (but youve already done the main part of a bulk and you say you want to get lean so this seems the most logical).


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

makes sense mate thanks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Strongman diet


i'll have a look thanks


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

safc49 said:


> makes sense mate thanks


No worries! Keep us updated with what you decide on doing! Im in a similar place as you (currently 4 weeks left on bulking cycle, around 15% bf) and I will be doing a recomp/cut in the new year.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

will do thanks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

today i took test e shot number 9. and what a fcukin bad one  did it in glute for a change, i was shaky as usual, thats just me. thats the good thing about quads, you can rest your hand.

it was ok putting the needle in, then when i tried to aspirate (habit now) and inject i had the needle spinning and twisting, pressing it up, down, left and right. it was painful during, dead after and could well be my first injection that results in pip. ah well, my good run has to end sometime eh

i emptied out my remaining hcg from my old batch as i felt it wasnt performing as it should have, could well have been my own fault with mixing and storing whilst in powder form. i had it in a see through drawer in a spare bedroom

this morning i mixed my new batch with 1ml bac water to 5000iu hcg. that makes 500iu per 0.1ml, which i will inject twice a week now instead of once to compare.

also this time i had the powder form in the fridge along with the bac water


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

safc49 said:


> today i took test e shot number 9. and what a fcukin bad one  did it in glute for a change, i was shaky as usual, thats just me. thats the good thing about quads, you can rest your hand.
> 
> it was ok putting the needle in, then when i tried to aspirate (habit now) and inject i had the needle spinning and twisting, pressing it up, down, left and right. it was painful during, dead after and could well be my first injection that results in pip. ah well, my good run has to end sometime eh
> 
> ...


Expect some PIP lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> today i took test e shot number 9. and what a fcukin bad one  did it in glute for a change, i was shaky as usual, thats just me. thats the good thing about quads, you can rest your hand.
> 
> it was ok putting the needle in, then when i tried to aspirate (habit now) and inject i had the needle spinning and twisting, pressing it up, down, left and right. it was painful during, dead after and could well be my first injection that results in pip. ah well, my good run has to end sometime eh
> 
> ...


Your gonna have a sore ar5e mate, stick with quads, far more control over what your doing


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

They definitely are easier mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just pinned, I did it sitting down today.

The weight of the leg almost forces the quad to stick out at the side of the leg. The muscle is relaxed as your sitting down and its nice and easy to see what your doing. :thumb:

http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm

the only thing I would add to this is warm the oil.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Today's training

Squats - 32.5 x 15..... 35 x 15..... 37.5 x 15

Bench press - 50 x 5..... 60 x 5..... 65 x 5..... 80 x 5...... 60 x 5

Barbell row - 70 x 5..... 72.5 x 5..... 75 x 5..... 77.5 x 5..... 77.5 x 5

Extras

Incline bench press - 60 x 5..... 50 x 12.....50 x 11

2 hand cable curl - 20 x 12.....22.5 x 12.....27.5kg x 10

I really need to remember to take another video of Squats. I also want to video my barbell row and dead lift too


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

shoulder press - 40 x 5.....50 x 5.....55 x 5.....65 x 3 FAIL again.....45 x 10

dead lift - 80 x 5.....102.5 x 5 x 2

im already hitting a plateau in some lifts. not one bit happy about that :thumbdown:

i dont want to blame the gear but i dont feel the same energy or even the belief when working out as when i had finished the tbol. maybe the second vial is under dosed or bunk?

i have 2ml left in my bd.eu vial which i think i'll leave and get on to the feurza test (from a different source) and hope to feel better on that.

does that make any sense or is it just a case that its more likely me under performing than it is the test?

EDIT: god dam i forgot to take videos again FFS :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VIDEO

:lol: Thats my Nag over and done with


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

cant believe you gave me reps for failing!!lol but i'll not complain (about the reps)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its more than I've seen you post on Pressing before and its 2.5Kg more than I'm on right now :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ah but your presses are harder, i only bring mine to my chin. if i were to do your presses i would be nowhere near 60kg :whistling:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ah crap! just checked out stronglifts guide to shoulder press and it is explaind how your doing it mate, i must be doing this wrong too :no:

cant remember where i seen to bring it to the chin. i sit down too so that probably makes it easier too

even more p1ssed off now!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its all part of the learning process, Now you know how to do them correctly you will do :thumb: and because you will have correct form in the long run you will progress further than you would have


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i will be changing my form to yours. i shall have to keep a closer eye on you videos:thumb:

i'll drop the weight on monday and start again. this is why i really want to remember my videos. im wasting alot of time at the minute :angry:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

time for snoozes :yawn:

im looking forward to monday now to check out my new shoulder press, never usually look forward to mondays


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

left out squats today because im like a 90 year old getting off my seat. knees are knackered. the only squats i did was for the video below

bench press - 60 x 3....65 x 3.....70 x 2.....75 x 1.....82.5 x 1.....80 x 5.....70 x 8.....60 x 11

( i did extra sets to compensate for the lack of reps in the other sets

barbell row - 60 x 5.....70 x 5.....75 x 5.....77.5 x 5.....80 x 5


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

first of all reps owed for posting video

you are squatting outside the cage again :nono:

you appear to be high bar squatting and I think flexibility issues are forcing you to lean forward at the bottom of the squat











I do the low bar squat, if you watch my videos you will see I don't rest the bar behind my neck like you do, its much lower down my back.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Good journal mate, i'll keep up with this. Will be good to see progress pics! How long you been on cycle now, sorry havent had time to read it all.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> first of all reps owed for posting video
> 
> you are squatting outside the cage again :nono:
> 
> ...


thanks for the vids mate. i'll watch them shortly and also go back and watch one of yours again. i never picked on on the low bar. i assume that helps to stop bending over? and yip, you caught me again outside the cage  . its only because there wasnt much weight on the bar but i do need to get out of the habbit

i do think i tend to bend over to let the weight help bend my knees more

thanks again pal :thumbup1:

PS i need to get me a balaclava


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> Good journal mate, i'll keep up with this. Will be good to see progress pics! How long you been on cycle now, sorry havent had time to read it all.


i'll be starting week 10 of 15 tomorrow mate. ive 2ml left of my bd.eu test but im going to give it a miss as im not to confident in it and get on to the feurza test e 300 tomorrow.

im not going to try and kid myself or anybody else, my diet has been pure sh1te. im carrying alot of water, at least i hope its mostly water and not mostly fat :confused1: but im going to be copying BB somewhat with his diet come monday. i want to drop carbs but not too low as i cant function on very low carbs

some lifts are just about maxed out so i think i'll drop the weight and knock out more reps the slap on a bit more weight during pct


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> i do think i tend to bend over to let the weight help bend my knees more


Hamstring stretches needed IMO


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

safc49 said:


> i'll be starting week 10 of 15 tomorrow mate. ive 2ml left of my bd.eu test but im going to give it a miss as im not to confident in it and get on to the feurza test e 300 tomorrow.
> 
> im not going to try and kid myself or anybody else, my diet has been pure sh1te. im carrying alot of water, at least i hope its mostly water and not mostly fat :confused1: but im going to be copying BB somewhat with his diet come monday. i want to drop carbs but not too low as i cant function on very low carbs
> 
> some lifts are just about maxed out so i think i'll drop the weight and knock out more reps the slap on a bit more weight during pct


Yea i remember i once used some bd.eu stuff, i didnt rate it at all. It either seems fake or extremely underdosed! Get on the other test asap 

Shame your diet has been sh1t mate, try improve it. I've been there n done that on cycle on numerous occasions and i feel my cycle has been wasted - i gain really good strength, not much size; and the lose it all post cycle.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh and regarding squats, i'll tell you whats helped my form SOO much, its doing over head squats.

Just using the bar, i warm up by doing 3 sets at the beginning of each session now. It's helping with my shoulder flexibility, my posture during the squat, and other flexibility.

I think it'll help stop you lean forward as in the OH squat it's impossible to do so if you're doing it right.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hamstring stretches needed IMO


i remember when i did my back in once, the physio gave me exercises to improve core strength and flexibility. i will have to dig them out again as when i did do them i noticed a difference


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> Yea i remember i once used some bd.eu stuff, i didnt rate it at all. It either seems fake or extremely underdosed! Get on the other test asap
> 
> Shame your diet has been sh1t mate, try improve it. I've been there n done that on cycle on numerous occasions and i feel my cycle has been wasted - i gain really good strength, not much size; and the lose it all post cycle.


yeah mate im eating way too many carbs. im going to cut alot of carbs out come monday so hopefully between that and droppong the bd.eu i will do better over the next 6 weeks. i have added a bit of muscle, nothing i couldnt have done naturally though. its just hard to see it under the fat and water. i just need to look closely


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> Oh and regarding squats, i'll tell you whats helped my form SOO much, its doing over head squats.
> 
> Just using the bar, i warm up by doing 3 sets at the beginning of each session now. It's helping with my shoulder flexibility, my posture during the squat, and other flexibility.
> 
> I think it'll help stop you lean forward as in the OH squat it's impossible to do so if you're doing it right.


i'll have a look at that too mate thanks. im going to experiment to see which one suits me


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

safc49 said:


> i'll have a look at that too mate thanks. im going to experiment to see which one suits me


I definintely reccommend them mate. Do a few sets, it will probably be extrememly hard to balance, keep your arms locked and shoulders back, and also go low...but the more sets you do the more you feel yourself loosening up and getting there. Then i go onto standard back squats after and they feel really good.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

just pinned my first 2ml of feruza test e and fcuk me, i felt every 0.1ml of it. as soon as i starting injecting i felt it traveling down my thigh and still felt between stingy and a dead leg afterwards. i guess this is down to the 3% ba added to it but thats a guess. im going to ask in the steroid section. i never felt anything like that with the bd.eu test e so hopefully this is a good sign:thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i have pip for the first time today after the first feurza test e jab.

i did a couple of terrible jabs so far with no pip with the bd.eu so hopefully its a sign of good gear

i must say though, for anybody getting ready for their first cycle pip is nothing to worry about. i think these people claiming they cant walk or it affects work are just pussys:lol:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it depends on the gear. I heard test prop is worse for pip than test e. I think any decent test e for first cycle and pip isn't much of a problem though.

What sort of gains have you got on the old test you were using? I'm about to do my 8th jab of 10 later tonight and I'm up 9kgs so far, although some is definitely fat and water! Yet to notice too much strength gain though (some noticeable but I have issues with my back I need to see someone about so can't deadlift and make squats painful).


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

im up 1 stone 6lb but definitely water and fat or at least a sh1t load of water. all my weight/strength/muscle gains came on early with the tbol which is why i think at least the 2nd vial of bd.eu test was bunk or severely underdosed. i havent gained any new muscle in weeks so hopefully that will change soon mate 

EDIT: forgot to say, looks like your cycle is going well :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todays food, i thought this was low carb, so fcuk knows how many carbs i was eating before today :confused1:

i didnt get all the foods in the right order but couldnt be annoyed trying to sort it on my phone and now its late so cant be bothered

PS thanks agiain bestbefore :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today was different. i have changed to doing more reps.

i am going to stick with the same weight and i will try to increase by 1 rep per week each set and then add on weight when i do pct to try to help hold on to any muscle i may (fcukin better!) have gainned

bench press - 60 x 10.....65 x 10.....70 x 10 (last few were hectic)

incline bench- 50 x 10.....55 x 10.....60 x 10

skull crushers - 20 x 10.....22.5 x 10.....25 x 10


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Your going well mate keep it up..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> todays food, i thought this was low carb, so fcuk knows how many carbs i was eating before today :confused1:
> 
> i didnt get all the foods in the right order but couldnt be annoyed trying to sort it on my phone and now its late so cant be bothered
> 
> PS thanks agiain bestbefore :thumbup1:


how did you post it so its that large mate?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I uploaded it to photobucket then copied the image code mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

food today


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todays training

lat pull down - 40 x 10.....45 x 10.....50 x 10

barbell row - 50 x 10.....55 x 10.....60 x 10

cable curls - 22.5 x 10.....22.5 x 10

21's - 1 set


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todays food

i had a wee treat, a double decker chocolate bar for being good for almost 3 days


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

double decker :drool:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Yum yum yum, tasty it was mate. But the only downside was in couldn't eat my roasted peanuts while lying in bed watching tv, but hey can't have everything :no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

1 custard cream !!!!!

is that one packet ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 1 custard cream !!!!!
> 
> is that one packet ?


Lol I put it down as 1 because the amount of carbs were way out unless I read it wrong. I may double check that actually

I actually had TWO WHOLE custard creams all to myself lol

Trying to keep diet clean for a change, don't think I've ever had a diet as clean as this but I dare say the weekend will ruin this but I'll be happy if I can stick to it 5 days a week


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you are trying to eat at maintainance/defecit, you aren't gonna gain weight. Maybe your last gear wasn't bunk, maybe you stopped gaining the lbs because of your diet. Just an idea. Decent gains from the Tbol though. I know my gains slowed after coming off Tbol but my diet I kept the same and kept gaining!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ShaneB said:


> If you are trying to eat at maintainance/defecit, you aren't gonna gain weight. Maybe your last gear wasn't bunk, maybe you stopped gaining the lbs because of your diet. Just an idea. Decent gains from the Tbol though. I know my gains slowed after coming off Tbol but my diet I kept the same and kept gaining!


I was actually eating more with the ****y diet mate. Which is scary because if I'm eating this amount of cals now while feeling like I'm hardly eating anything then what the feck will it be like when cutting!

I was 16 st 3lb I think when I finished the Tbol. It wasn't until after a few weeks I cut back on the food and bit and I stayed the same weight. I did up the cals again before starting this cleaner diet

I must admit I did enjoy the tbol though next time I use it will go with a more reputable lab to compare


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

What lab Tbol did you have? I used Prochem and am currently on Prochem test. I love the Tbol gains but the back pumps were impossible (I've got a bad back anyway). The test makes me hungry so am always eating but you're right, it's hard eating 3500/4000 cals of clean food! When cutting I always use IF as I find it easier to manage hunger that way.

You got any plans for a second cycle yet?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I used veyron, not a highly rated lab

Yeah shin and back pumps were bad mate. Back pumps were even there doing nothing

For second cycle I'm thinking more tbol, probably same cycle just mate more tbol though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

back pumps suck


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> back pumps suck


100% :thumbdown:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

just did a short session as i just thought id split up my legs and shoulders. shoulders i will do tomorrow

squats - 30 x 10.....50 x 10.....55 x 10.....60 x 10

lunges - 20 x 10.....20 x 10

i only did the 2 sets of lunges as i used an empty bar and struggled, just felt totaly shattered so thank fcuk i wasnt doing shoulders too! plus my knees were starting to give me jip as well

does anybody else feel a lack of energy with lowish carbs? also out of the 4 days ive tightened my diet ive felt sick, like ready to puke 3 of the days. i dont do well with low/lowish carbs but hopefully i'll get used to it soon.

EDIT: i forgot to say i only realized today i should have done deadlifts on back day:no:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

food today

i ate a bit more than i planned 

the small one is clearer if clicked on


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought some Veyron tbol from a source that has now closed and ripped a few people off in the process.

The tbol was bunk! The tabs looked just like the real deal though. Didn't get back pumps or any tbol type gains even though my diet was quite clean and in a surplus.

I would strongly advise everyone to avoid Veyron.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

175lbs said:


> I bought some Veyron tbol from a source that has now closed and ripped a few people off in the process.
> 
> The tbol was bunk! The tabs looked just like the real deal though. Didn't get back pumps or any tbol type gains even though my diet was quite clean and in a surplus.
> 
> I would strongly advise everyone to avoid Veyron.


hhmmmmmm a bit late though i finished them 6 weeks ago or so. i sure got back pumps, was great at the start as i knew something was in the tabs. but it got annoying after 2 weeks. they could have been underdosed but they had some active substance in them

i think veyron may have shut down now but i dont know if thats true


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your body uses carbs for energy. No carbs definitely means less energy. Cutting sucks.

Prochem Tbol I had was sh!t hot. Never heard of Veyron! Like you said though, yours was g2g but maybe underdosed. I'm tempted to run test p next cycle instead of an oral just because back pumps were so unbareable!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah I don't do well on what I would call low carbs. Might up them and drop the fat down. Then add in cardio after cycle

I agree, test prop sounds like a very good idea mate. Back pumps are a pain in the back side


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Yeah I don't do well on what I would call low carbs. Might up them and drop the fat down. Then add in cardio after cycle
> 
> I agree, test prop sounds like a very good idea mate. Back pumps are a pain in the back side


with out a doubt diet is the hardest thing to get right


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

yesterdays training

shoulder press - 40kg x 10.....40kg x 10.....40kg x 10

shrugs - (used two 10kg plates) 20 x 20 x3

i wasnt expecting the 40kg press to be as hard as it was lol. what a difference that change made from how i was pressing


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

food yesterday

i also had half a large pizza (ham, chicken and mushroom) and chips for dinner (takeaway) i couldnt find anything similar on fatsecret


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> yesterdays training
> 
> shoulder press - 40kg x 10.....40kg x 10.....40kg x 10
> 
> ...


shoulder press is one of the movements I struggle with and its so easy to unintentionally use your legs. Stick up a video


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> shoulder press is one of the movements I struggle with and its so easy to unintentionally use your legs. Stick up a video


will do mate. though with this memory of mine it could be after christmas

if i feel fit enough and remember tomorrow i'll record a set at the 40kg i did. my mate is very strong naturally and even he couldnt finish all reps with this form


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

have struggled to get on the forum much the last few days. didnt have time to update or log food so i wont be logging food until tomorrow again. diet has been pretty poor though

training yesterday was a rush, got chest done but no tricep isolations

bench press - 60 x 11.....65 x 11.....70 x 8

incline - 50 x 10.....55 x 10.....60 x9


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't you just hate it when life gets in the way :cursing:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

How's the Fuerza test treating you? I've only got one more jab left on my Prochem and I'm getting a bit nervous as to how much muscle I'm gonna keep! How long you got before PCT?

I just looked back through your lifts and you were shoulder pressing about as much as you were benching! Glad you've fixed your form


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

lol, i think ive got about 3 or 4 jabs left so maybe about 5 or 6 weeks till pct. call it 3 jabs actually, that will be 14 weeks but no point in opening a new vial fo 1 jab

not feeling great to be honest but better than i did on the bd.eu.

i wouldnt worry about keeping gains as long as you still eat and train hard you should be fine mate. even add a little more weight and drop reps so your body thinks it needs the muscle youve just built. well thats my theory anyway


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

still havent had alot of time to get on here and keep a log of my food, but still keeping carbs higher.

still getting my training in though no matter what

training today

squats - 50 x 10.....60 x 10.....70 x 10

shoulder press - empty bar x 10.....40 x 10.....42.5 x 10.....45 x 8

only did the 2 exercises. doesnt seem much but i certainly felt it afterwards. should i do more? or is it ok with it being 2 compounds?

squats were in a way alot easier. i finaly figured out how to get down easier. i opened my stance more and thought my ar$e was going to hit the floor

shoulder press form vid


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Your grip looks like its at a good width, and that looked to me like you have plenty more in the locker.

Why aren't you wrapping your fingers around the bar to complete the grip until rep 4 or 5?

my work outs are mainly only 2 or 3 exercises. routine A = squat, press and row routine B = bench and dead lift so I would say your fine doing two exercises so long as you work hard at them.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

the grip is down to bad habits mate. it took a few seconds to catch on

i think i could get a wee bit more weight out if i did 5 x 5 with them but i'll leave that till pct.

yeah i felt like i did more than just 2 exercises so i think i'll try to keep to 2 or 3 and stick to compounds every workout still as i think they are way more important than any isolations


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

safc49 said:


> i wouldnt worry about keeping gains as long as you still eat and train hard you should be fine mate. even add a little more weight and drop reps so your body thinks it needs the muscle youve just built. well thats my theory anyway


Yeh I've heard that too!

I know you can grow on routines like yours but in my opinion, you should be doing more. You are on gear which means you recover quicker so take advantage. I do a different body part each day, 5 days a week. Each body part is usually 4/5 exercises, 3sets per exercise, 8 reps per set. That's usually 2/3 compound and 1/2 isolation. Compounds are essential but isolation have their place, but again, thats just my two cents


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

still havent been logging what im eating. i have family over from the land of OZ which has been keeping me quite busy but still managing to get my training in. having said that i didnt train yesterday so did it today

only did chest as i felt there was no need for any tricep work because they felt like they had been given a good workout

training

bench press - 60 x 10.....65 x 10.....70 x 11.....80 x 1.....85 x 1.....90 x 1.....60 x 13

another reason to think the second vial of bd.eu test was fake is the water retention is back a week or so now and still here


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done for getting a work out in. It would have been easy to use your guests as an excuse for skipping it this week


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done for getting a work out in. It would have been easy to use your guests as an excuse for skipping it this week


it could have been very easy mate, theyve actually been over since last week and with all the eating and boozing going on i could have been tempted but i limited myself. still had a drink over the weekend though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your a better man than me, I cant resist the temptation, which is why I have to avoid it at all costs :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your a better man than me, I cant resist the temptation, which is why I have to avoid it at all costs :lol:


LOL


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

barbell row - 50 x 10.....55 x 10.....60 x 11

lat pull down - 40 x 10.....45 x 11.....50 x 11

deadlift - 80 x 6.....85 x 6.....95 x 6

barbell curls - 25 x 10.....27.5 x 10.....30 x 10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

squats - 60 x 6.....65 x 6.....70 x 6.....75 x 6.....80 x 6

shoulder press - some rotar cuff warm ups.....empty bar x 10.....40 x 6.....45 x 6.....50 x 6.....52.5 x4

just realized as i was writing this, i forgot to do my last set of shoulder press :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

weight starting to go back up again on the squats :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah mate, the extra width in stance helps a lot to get down. Found the last set very tough but very happy all the same


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope your doing them IN the rack not next to it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Yip, especially now as I'm putting some weight on the bar. And I've dodgy knees so I never know if one is going to buckle


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

have you tried knee wraps? I wear them on heavy lifts


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I noticed that mate. Will have to invest in some if they start giving me trouble but hopefully they are just weak and will now get stronger with the proper movements from squatting but time will tell (very soon I think)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

this weeks training update

monday

bench press - 60 x 5.....65 x 5.....70 x 5.....75 x 5.....80 x 2.....50 x 15

skull crushers - 25 x 10.....27.5 x 10.....30 x 10

wednsday

rope crunch - warm up 20 x 12.....

work set 30 x 20

lat pull down - warm ups 20 x 15 x 2

40 x 12 x 2

45 x 10

work set 50 x 6

deadlift - warm up 70 x 10

work set 100 x 6

bent over row - work set 70 x 6

b/b curls - warm up 20 x 12

work set 30 x 12

single hand cable curl - R/H 12.5 x 9 L/H 12.5 x 9

today

squat - warm ups 20 x 12

20 x 10

40 x 10 x 2

50 x 10

work set 70 x 8

bench press - warm ups 30 x 10 x 2

40 x 10 x 2

60 x 10

work set 75 x 10

started a new program on wedensday. well expermimenting with it to start on monday

it includes warm up sets which i didnt really devote myself to before, followed by one working set only. aiming for 6 reps max. if i can do more than 6 reps its too light and need to increase weight a little. i wanted to experiment this week to give me a better idea for my working set weight next week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

why the change mate?

is it an established training routine you will be following?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> why the change mate?
> 
> is it an established training routine you will be following?


its because after the 5 x 5 stalled i wasnt really following a routine in terms of reps and sets and i like routine

thats the only reason mate, something to follow instead of how i feel at the time

Mon - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

* Incline press - warm-up sets, 1 work set

* Flat flyes - 1 work set

* Millitary press - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lateral flyes - 1 work set

* Rear delt machine - 1 work set

* Tricep pushdowns - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lying tricep extensions - 1 work-set

Wed - Quads, Hams, Calves

* Squats - warm-ups, 1 work set

* Leg press - work set

* Leg extension - work set

* Leg curl - warm-up, work set

* Stiff leg deadlift - work set

* Standing calf raise - work set

Fri - Abs, Back, Bis

* Rope crunches - warm up, work set

* Lat pull down - warm-ups, work set

* Deadlift - warm-up, work set

* Bent-over rows - work set

* Shrugs - work set

* Standing BB curls - warm up, work set

* Concentration curl - work set

http://www.synthetek.com/growth-principles-for-beginners-by-big-a/

i came across it in one of ausbuilts posts and just liked the look and sound of it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

took last test e jab this morning. feeling pretty pi$$ed off TBH. feels like ive only done a 5 week cycle with that bunk bd.eu in the middle of cycle.

weighed myself this morning. 16st 10lb. thats up about 5 or 6lb from when i stopped the 1st vial of bd.eu test. admittedly i havent been eating as much either. i am holding alot of water again though, at least i hope its water 

at the minute i am finished with the test, but in the back of my mind a voice is telling me to keep going. ive got until next saturday to decide.

whatever i decide to do, the next phase i will start slowly trying to get rid of fat


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you are where you are mate, easier said than done I know, but no point in getting ****ed of with how you got there.

Good luck with the fat loss, do you have a specific goal in mind?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks mate. hope to get to 14 stone lean. not looking abs nor will i see them at 14 stone but as long as im lean i'll be happy. i never was concerned about abs from day 1

i will start taking ghrp-2 and cjc-1295 without dac in a few weeks or maybe even sooner, 100mcg x 3 daily. they are sitting in the freezer. i also have some clen to use in a few months after i loose a bit of fat unaided

when i have the spare cash i will also invest in some dnp.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nothing wrong with getting all the help you can. Just read up on DNP first and treat it with the respect its due, you don't want to mess about with stuff that can kill you


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> nothing wrong with getting all the help you can. Just read up on DNP first and treat it with the respect its due, you don't want to mess about with stuff that can kill you


i agree 100% mate, definately dont want to mess about with dnp. ive been reading up it and lucky enough there is quite a bit of info on it in this forum. tass is doing a good log on it to which im keeping an eye on.

though its not set in stone that i'll be trying it, it certainly is a possibility


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

updated pictures in opening post. not much difference between pictures if any. im 2 stone heavier though

whilst lying in the bath today i looked down and could see cleavage on my chest like ive never had before. its not noticable in the pictures due to hair but i aint triming it yet, im still too fat and flabby for that 

seeing this gain got me excited and has put serious thoughts in my head about staying on till christmas, well just after. 600mg for another 5 weeks then drop it to 300mg for 10 weeks to begin cutting whilst at the same time taking the peptides 3 x daily. then add in the clen when i drop the dose to cut

again this isnt set in stone but is now a serious thought though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you can see improvement in your shoulders and arms, :thumb:

It will be easier to see once you have striped off some of the extra fat and the water your carrying and you've had a hair cut. :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol, thanks mate. The hair will be the last to go, it hides the fat a little


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

training today

bench press -

warm up 30 x 10 x 2

warm up 40 x 10 x 2

warm up 60 x 10

working set 80 x 6

flyes - 10kg (plates) x 20

millitary press - warm up 40 x 10 (felt a little heavy for a warm up so will drop it down a bit)

working set 52.5 x 5

lateral flyes - 5kg (plates) x 15

tricep pushdowns - warm up 20 x 10

working set 30 x 6

skull crushers - 35 x 7

i decided to make up my peptides last night to start taking this morning but the ghrp-2 didnt dissolve properly fcuk sake:cursing: tried another this evening but that was the same :crying:

looks like that idea is out the window unless im lucky enough to get replacements from the supplier :no:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice pics mate!  F*ck what the neighbors think! 2 Stone gain is awesome. You'll really see the gains after you cut fat and lose the water. This is turning into a long cycle! Jealous!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol. Thanks mate. Are you planning a cycle soon?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> training today
> 
> bench press -
> 
> ...


as you store the peps in the freezer you need to allow the bottle to sit at room temp for a day before dissolving in bacteriostatic water, also at room temp.

Gently agitate the solution and you will find it will dissolve just fine. Store in the fridge.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah sh1t, thanks for that mate:thumbup1:

More reps owed


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Lol. Thanks mate. Are you planning a cycle soon?


Im thinking about a new one after Christmas. Just into week 2 of PCT of my last one so trying to keep as much of the gains as possible!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

That's right mate. I remember now you were coming to the end of your cycle. How's the pct going so far? Still got all/most of your gains?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i was going to post up tonights workout but not much point keeping this journal going as i am. its a pretty sh1tty journal, basically just a training log

i will most likely update every few weeks as i go along the rest of the journey.

thanks to all for your help (BB, coach:thumb


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

safc49 said:


> That's right mate. I remember now you were coming to the end of your cycle. How's the pct going so far? Still got all/most of your gains?


Yeh its not bad. Been on standard 50mg clomid and 20mg nolva for 10days. Lost 2kgs but thats visible water weight so expected that. No shut down or anything. Only negative is that im getting a bit of acne. I heard that could be the clomid though.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ive read the water weight leaves fairly quickly mate so hopefully that's all it is, sounds very like it

Best of luck with the rest of it


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> i was going to post up tonights workout but not much point keeping this journal going as i am. its a pretty sh1tty journal, basically just a training log
> 
> i will most likely update every few weeks as i go along the rest of the journey.
> 
> thanks to all for your help (BB, coach:thumb


why not stick with it till the end of the year (your almost there) then start a new one for the new year?

Nothing like a new year for a new start and a drive to new goals :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I could do mate. I'll start slowly trying to loose weight, nothing drastic. Then after Christmas I will continue to chase my goal


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

wednesdays training

ROPE CRUNCHES

warmup 30 x 12

work set 30 x 10 (still trying to get good form)

SQUATS

warm up 40 x 8 x 2

warm up 50 x 8 x 2

warm up 60 x 5

work set 80 x 10

STIFF LEG DEADLIFT

work set 40 x 12

STANDING CALF RAISE

work set 80 x 11 (bad form, lost balance often)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

fridays training

LAT PULL DOWN (tried underhand this time, i'll go back to overhand)

warm up 30 x 8 x 2

warm up 35 x 8 x 2

warm up 40 x 8

work set 52.5 x 10

DEADLIFT

warm up 80 x 5

work set 105 x 6

B/B ROW

work set 70 x 8

SHRUGS (not sure why these are done on back day)

work set 50 x 15

B/B CURLS

warm up 25 x 8

work set 35 x 7 (bad form)

SINGLE HAND CABLE CURLS

12.5 x 11 R/H

12.5 x 11 L/H


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

this morning i dropped test dose from 600 to 450 as im only looking to hold on to muscle now. i'll start adding in cardio from next week (hopefully) to start trying to lose weight now

i'll try to remember to weigh myself on monday morning but to be honest i wont be too worried about how fast the numbers go down on the scale but go by how my clothes fit.

i want to be lean for the summer regardless of weight, so ive plenty of time


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Weight this morning was 16 st 11 1/2 lb

Today's training

BENCH PRESS

Warm up 30 x 10 x 2

Warm up 40 x 8 x 2

Warm up 60 x 6

Work set 80 x 7

FLYES

Work set 15 x 15

OVERHEAD PRESS

Warm up 35 x 8

Work set 52.5 x 7

LATERAL FLYES

Work set 7.5 x 8

TRICEP PUSHDOWN

Warm up 20 x 8

Work set 27.5 x 8

SKULL CRUSHERS

Work set 32.5 x 10

Added in 30 minutes on the treadmill @ 8km/h


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

wednesdays and todays workouts

wednesday

ROPE CRUNCHES

warm up set 20 x 12

work set 27.5 x 20

SQUATS

warm up 40 x 8 x 2

warm up 50 x 8 x 2

warm up 60 x 8

work set 82.5 x 10

STIFF LEG DEADLIFT

work set 45 x 10

STANDING CALF RAISE

work set 60 x 12

no cardio on wednesday

todays workout

LAT PULL DOWN

warm up 30 x 10 x 2

warm up 35 x 8 x 2

warm up 40 x 6

work set 52.5 x 11

DEADLIFT

warm up 80 x 5

work set 107.5 x 5

DARBELL ROW

work set 72.5 x 9

SHRUGS

work set 52.5 x 20

BARBELL CURLS

warm up 22.5 x10

work set 32.5 x 10

SINGLE HAND CABLE CURLS

work set 12.5 x 10 (left hand)

work set 12.5 x 11 (right hand)

30 minutes on treadmill @ 8kmh


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumb:

consistent effort mate that's the key


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheers mate. Thanks for the reps :beer:

30 mins on treadmill this morning plus took the dog for an hours walk. My legs will be sleeping early tonight


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Weight this morning 16st 8 1/2lb. -3lb

Training today

BENCH PRESS

Warm up 30 x 10 x 2

Warm up 40 x 8 x 2

Warm up 60 x 6

Work set 82.5 x 6

FLYES

Work set 20 x 8

MILLITARY PRESS

Warm up 40 x 5

Work set 55 x 6

LATERAL FLYES

Work set 7.5 x 12

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

Warm up 20 x 8

Work set 30 x 10

SKULL CRUSHERS

Work set 35 x 10

No cardio today as i was pressed for time with working late tonight. I should be doing it tomorrow ok


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Did 30 mins on the treadmill @ 8kmh to make up for missing the cardio last night


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Did 30 mins on the treadmill @ 8kmh to make up for missing the cardio last night


I HATE running

well done mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

wednesdays training

ROPE CRUNCHES

warm up 20 x 10

work set 30 x 20

SQUATS

warm up 40 x 6 x 2

warm up 50 x 6 x 2

warm up 65 x 6

work set 85 x 10

STIFF LEG DEADLIFT

work set 47.5 x 10

STANDING CALF RAISE

work set 70 x 15

no cardio

fridays training

LAT PULL DOWN

warm up 35 x 10 x 2

warm up 40 x 8 x 2

warm up 45 x 8

work set 55 x 11

DEADLIFT

warm up 85 x 5

work set 110 x 5

BENT OVER ROW

work set 75 x 10

SHRUGS

work set 55 x 20

B/B CURLS

warm up 22.5 x 10

work set 35 x 10

SINGLE HAND CABLE CURLS

work set 15 x 8 left hand

work set 15 x 10 right hand

again no cardio

had a few more beers this week than usual due to a funeral and a night out mid week but hopefully food has still been cut down enough to lose something

id be happy with a lb off this week :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

is their a reason you lowered the reps on the warm up? or are you just being a lazy [email protected]?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

for squats its because they put alot of stress on my knees which i feel even at a light weight so i like to keep as much in the tank as i can for the work set

as for the others i like to keep extra in the tank also for the work set, im just afraid of burning myself out on the warm ups


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i did not enjoy todays training. i felt weak

BENCH PRESS

warm up 40 x 8 x 2

warm up 50 x 6 x 2

warm up 65 x 6

work set 85 x 3 dropped to 80 x 3

FLYES

work set 20 x 8

SHOULDER PRESS

warm up 40 x 6

work set 57.5 x 2 dropped to 45 x 8

LATERAL FLYES

work set 10 x 8

TRICEPS PUSHDOWNS

warm up 20 x 8

work set 30 x 6

SCULL CRUSHERS

work set 37.5 x 6


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I truly believe that those sessions where everything is hard and you feel weak, those are the sessions that make you stronger.

Reps sent for making yourself work out


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Lets hope your right

Thanks for the reps mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Training tonight

ROPE CRUNCHES

Warm up 20 x 10

Work set 32.5 x 20

SQUATS

Warm up 40 x 10 x 2

Warm up 45 x 10 x 2

Warm up 65 x 8

Work set 85 x 8

STIFF LEG DEADLIFT

Work set 50 x 10

STANDING CALF RAISE

Work set 75 x 12

Decided not to be a lazy [email protected] tonight 

I tried squating with my toes slightly pointing in and it seemed to take some stress of my knees for some reason. Hope its not just a one off

I planned on a run on the treadmill but my legs were like jelly after workout so didn't bother. Hopefully tomorrow. I'd like to get 3 runs done a week

Also started taking Clen over a week ago but not sure of quality as I've never took it before but I'm on 100mcg at the minute and no bad jidders or shakes as yet so ill up it to 120 soon

And I also started ghrp-2 and cjc w/o sac on Monday. I wasted some last time I made some up so ill be lucky to have 2 months worth. Its really for fat loss but I'd like them to help heal a finger I injured weeks ago and just won't heal. Make some exercises even harder to do

So I think that's me fully up to date..............wrong. one more thing I forgot to post on Monday, my weight. 16 St 7 3/4 lb. - 3/4 lb. Not much but still going in the right direction

Phew! now that's me


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Training tonight
> 
> ROPE CRUNCHES
> 
> ...


Your doing well buddy,,,

Lets us no how you get on with the peps,,im also starting them next week,,,ghrp-2 and cjc w/o dac...

I loved the tbol but just couldnt get past 4 weeks on it as the lower stomach pains were that bad in the end i was up all night,,tried everything,,but it got too much..Done all the taurine and raised potassium...

Im still on the test e for another 6 weeks tho and was only using the tbol for a kick..anyway dont want to hyjack all your good work on this thread mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Your doing well buddy,,,
> 
> Lets us no how you get on with the peps,,im also starting them next week,,,ghrp-2 and cjc w/o dac...
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I was glad to get off the thole also. But that was because of the back and calf pumps. Next time ill use taurine.

As for the peps I'm not sure how good quality they are. I don't get any hot flushes after injecting which I thought was very common.

Not expecting much or any weight loss from the amount I have but really hope it clears my finger injury which is a pain when doing some exercises


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't get any hot flushes from ghrp-2 and cjc but with out a doubt they help ease all the aches and niggles. I used to take 3 times a day with the aim of weight loss but now I only take once a day for general well being.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Only got to see the video there now. Dam phone wouldn't play it all day in work. Interesting I must say. Worth a try. I just hope I do


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't get any hot flushes from ghrp-2 and cjc but with out a doubt they help ease all the aches and niggles. I used to take 3 times a day with the aim of weight loss but now I only take once a day for general well being.


The finger is better, not healed but better. So hopefully the peps are working and it will be healed very soon.

Deadlifts tomorrow so they will test my finger for sure


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

no posts from you for over a week. Hope your OK mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

im fine mate thanks. i have been very lazy with my journal

im still training away. ive lost a couple of lbs, not much but heading in the right direction.

i had my last test jab last saturday, decided i didnt want to stay on any longer so it will be interesting to see i drop to at least 16 stone with water hopefully dropping off.

i started my pct yesterday, a little early, it only being 1 week from my last jab but ive seen some people do start pct earlier than the 2 week recommended with no problems. i think aubuilt even recommends starting pct earlier than 2 weeks

time to plan cycle number 2 

i will continue to run this log as i still have a goal of losing weight


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> im fine mate thanks. i have been very lazy with my journal
> 
> im still training away. ive lost a couple of lbs, not much but heading in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your fit and well mate.

:lol: Im not long off a cycle and cant wait for the next one, so I know what you mean


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

3 weeks post last jab im at 15.13st so pretty happy with that especially after this beer fueled season.

starting monday i will continue my quest to 14st


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you and me alike mate, Im starting my 2013 workouts on Monday as well


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

im looking forward to it mate:thumb:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey mate! How you doing? Got any recent pics? How'd the PCT go? I'm already on my second cycle! Think its sooner than recommended but I couldn't wait! You know what you're doing next cycle yet?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i havent taken any since the last update on the opening post mate, not much difference to be honest, it wasnt a great cycle due to the bunk gear then ran out of bulking time. i was holding near a stone of water. i think the pct went well, i never felt a crash and i feel fine now. lost a bit of strength though going by todays workout

next cycle i think i'll try some deca with test. dbol or tbol at the start.

i miss read your post there, i thought it said you were thinking of your second cycle but no, your on it lol

to be honest mate i want to lose alot of fat first before my next cycle but its hard trying to convince myself to wait.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

forgot to ask, whats your cycle mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

safc49 said:


> i havent taken any since the last update on the opening post mate, not much difference to be honest, it wasnt a great cycle due to the bunk gear then ran out of bulking time. i was holding near a stone of water. i think the pct went well, i never felt a crash and i feel fine now. lost a bit of strength though going by todays workout
> 
> next cycle i think i'll try some deca with test. dbol or tbol at the start.
> 
> ...


Just had a read through your entire journal mate, interested in using Tbol as a kicker for my next cycle.

If you could change anything about your AAS used, what would it be?

I've been thinking of doing Tbol at 70mg ED for 6 weeks, and Test400 at 600mg PW for 15 weeks.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Just had a read through your entire journal mate, interested in using Tbol as a kicker for my next cycle.
> 
> If you could change anything about your AAS used, what would it be?
> 
> I've been thinking of doing Tbol at 70mg ED for 6 weeks, and Test400 at 600mg PW for 15 weeks.


id recommend at least 70/80mg tbol per day mate. what i would change on would have been the supplier who gave me the bd.eu

i had nothing to compare the tbol to but i enjoyed it, and veyron doesnt have the greatest name. id also add in taurine as the back and shin pumps got very annoying for me after about 2 weeks i think it was


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> id recommend at least 70/80mg tbol per day mate. what i would change on would have been the supplier who gave me the bd.eu
> 
> i had nothing to compare the tbol to but i enjoyed it, and veyron doesnt have the greatest name. id also add in taurine as the back and shin pumps got very annoying for me after about 2 weeks i think it was


X2 on taking taurine for the pumps - they SUCK


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

safc49 said:


> forgot to ask, whats your cycle mate?


Last cycle was 600mg test e p/w with 40mg Tbol ed for the first 4 weeks, all pro-chem. I went from 77kgs up to 87 then went down to 84.5 losing water then leveled out at 82.5 which I was happy with. PCT was fine.

This cycle ive upped the test to 700mg (1ml test e 300 and 1ml test 400) and kicked it off with 50mg oxys every day for the first 16 days (again - all pro-chem, but had to stop the oxys because of the back pumps, Ive got 2 weeks worth left so will add them in at the end of the cycle. The Tbol pumps were the same but i wasnt working while taking them so could bare them, now im back to work the oxys were killing me! I prefer oxys as an oral though - Felt like my strength shot up). Cycles going well. Started at 82.5kgs and now im 91kgs just after my 6th jab (both cycles were/are 10 weeks). I took about 13/14 weeks off between cycles.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ShaneB said:


> Last cycle was 600mg test e p/w with 40mg Tbol ed for the first 4 weeks, all pro-chem. I went from 77kgs up to 87 then went down to 84.5 losing water then leveled out at 82.5 which I was happy with. PCT was fine.
> 
> This cycle ive upped the test to 700mg (1ml test e 300 and 1ml test 400) and kicked it off with 50mg oxys every day for the first 16 days (again - all pro-chem, but had to stop the oxys because of the back pumps, Ive got 2 weeks worth left so will add them in at the end of the cycle. The Tbol pumps were the same but i wasnt working while taking them so could bare them, now im back to work the oxys were killing me! I prefer oxys as an oral though - Felt like my strength shot up). Cycles going well. Started at 82.5kgs and now im 91kgs just after my 6th jab (both cycles were/are 10 weeks). I took about 13/14 weeks off between cycles.


yeah back pumps are a fooking nuisance:cursing:

glad its going well well mate, hopefully its even better in a few more weeks:thumb:


----------

